# Radhose und Unterhose



## jekoe1 (24. April 2007)

Hier findet man sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber, ob es sinnvoll ist unter einer Radhose mit Polster eine Unterhose anzuziehen oder nicht. Ich bin da für mich noch zu keiner festen Meinung gekommen, bin die letzten Male aber ohne Unterhose unterwegs gewesen, was soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert hat. Obwohl es mir schon etwas komisch vorkommt, auf einer kommenden Alpentour ohne Unterhose unterwegs zu sein und die Radhose von Hand zu waschen...

Also die Frage an die Fraktion pro Unterhose: 

Welche Unterhosen zieht ihr an? Baumwolle, Funktionswäsche??? Auf was sollte ich bei der Unterhosenwahl besonders achten???

Freue mich schon auf zahlreiche *sinnige *Antworten!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## certhas (24. April 2007)

Hmm
Das einzige was mich perönlich an den Unterhosen stört sind die Nähte, ansonsten seh ich keinen Sinn darin keine an zu ziehen. Ob ich jetzt die Unterhose verschwitz oder die Polster anschwitz (rein nach Gefühl saugen die Polster nicht so gut) spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Höchstens vielleicht in der Hinsicht das mit Unterhose wenigstens der Schweiss etwas gebunden wird und man eventuell weniger einen Wolf bekommt.
Zum thema Funktionsunterwäsche... nur wenn sie gleich teuer ist. Ansonsten bringt das imo überhaupt nichts. Wie oben schon gesagt hab ich eher das Gefühl das Polster eine Schweiss-sperre sind.

Alles natürlich nur mein rein subjektives Gefühl.

certhas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pats2005 (24. April 2007)

Hi,
also ich bin eigtl immer ohne Unterhose unterwegs. Sei es beim Rennradeln oder Mountainbiken.

Aber jetzt noch mal zur UNterhose an sich ^^:
1) Es gibt ja auch Unterhosen ohne Nähte. Aber Naht hin oder her, die Gefahr, dass eine Unterhose bei der Fahrt verrutscht und womöglich eine Falte entsteht, besteht halt doch immer. Und bevor ich dann große artistische Anstalten mache, die Falte wieder herauszubekommen, da lass ichs doch lieber gleich bleiben.

2) Wenn du ne Tour machst, ist es doch wurscht, ob du jetzt die Unterhose oder die Radhose wäscht?! Das ist doch Hemd wiie Hose....


----------



## McFisch (24. April 2007)

Den Zweck einer Unterhose unter der Radhose sehe ich nicht, da letztere ohnehin für das Tragen direkt auf der Haut konzipiert sind. Und die Handwäsche ist kein Problem, einzig darauf achten, sämtliche Waschmittelrückstände aus dem Polster zu spülen.


----------



## Otti der 2. (24. April 2007)

Ich fahre immer mit ner eng anliegenden Boxer drunter. Hab da welche von Head, die zwar Nähte haben, aber prima unter die Radhose passen und den Schweiß schön weiterleiten. Ohne Unterwäsche nur mit der Radhose würde ich mich nicht wohlfühlen. Letztendlich denke ichaber, dass es Geschmacksache ist, ob man mit Unterwäsche unter der Radhose fährt oder nicht. Hauptsache ist, man fühlt sich wohl und hat Spass beim radeln.


----------



## yellow_ö (24. April 2007)

An sich halte ich Radhose + Polster direkt auf die Haut für das beste. Keine Chance auf Wolf
(habe übrigens gerade noch das Ende der echten Ledereinsätze erlebt --> unglaublich wie unangenehm das am Anfang kurz anch dem Anziehen war, besonders wenn man vergessen hatte das Zeug mit Nivea o.ä. einzureiben)

Wer es tatsächlich schafft eine Unterhose unter die Radhose anzuziehen, ohne Probleme zu bekommen --> eine Frage:
Warum zieht ihr Euch denn dann noch eine dumme Radhose an? Dank des Einsatzes sehen die aus wie Windeln 
(abhängig vom Schnitt natürlich).
Wenn ich ohne das auskommen würde, dann zöge ich entweder eine engere Short, oder was ähnliches an.


----------



## certhas (24. April 2007)

Bisher hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme wegen der Unterhose (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das mit Unterhose alles Hosenmäßige bei Unterwäsche gemeint ist... hab wenn mans genau nimmt nur hotpants - wehe es lacht wer, die dinger heissen halt so  )
Bei mir meckern davor die Sitzbeine weil der Sattel elendshart ist.
Hab ja nur gesagt das die Nähte stören - Probleme bereiten sie mir nicht wirklich.

Aber wie bei so vielem ist das Tragen oder eben nicht tragen rein eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks bzw. Wohlbefinden  

certhas


----------

